# Plastic Plants from Hong Kong



## CichlidChic (Jul 29, 2012)

I have fish that destroy and eat live plants, so it is plastic for me 

In perusing Ebay, I found some plastic aquarium plants for sale that looked good, but they were from Hong Kong. I know there was come concern here in USA about some "Made in China" items having lead. Is this a concern for freshwater aquariums? Should I steer clear of these?

Lisa


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Made in the U.S.A for me


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

So much of what we think is brand name stuff is the same as the no name products from China - I've come to expect most of what we buy to be repackaged goods anyway. I bought a digital thermometer for $15 at a shop in Canada, and really liked it. I checked prices in the US, and eventually dug some up listed at $10. I wanted ten of them, and found a similar looking product on a Hong Kong site - around $30 for ten of them (total), shipping in, with a box of extra batteries added in. 
They were here ten days later, and are exactly the same product as the original, at $2.80 each. 
China is the world's fastest growing aquarium market now, and the goods I have seen (filters, thermometers) have been as good as the brand name North American equipment. They are probably from the same factories. 
I would expect the same for plastic plants.


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Most of my experience is with car parts. China is the bottom of the barrel, go Japanese it'll save alot of walking.

On a side note, did you check the digi's with a mercury thermometer? I have 2 glass ones, and when they're at 82 degrees the Corallife digi I have says anywhere from 72-75.. it varies that much when the glass ones are dead on consistant. Let me know what you find - N


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd go brand name for the plastic plants. Even if they are made in China the brand name company will make sure there safe to protect their reputation. I have purchased plastic plants from thatfishstore and Dr foster for very cheap.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The thermometers are dead on. I've had them for nine months, and they have held in.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

ive also been looking at plastic plants on ebay and ive found quite a few of them sold from the uk are the same as the ones from china but are a lot cheeper. there in the same packaging and the same make. i didnt order any tho as my by found some really nice silk plants in the LFS on sale!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There's a brand name for plastic plants? I don't think you're going to find a difference in where they were made and the ones I have had were not painted or weighted, so no lead. The ones that had metal along the spine of the leaves had steel and only know that because one started to rust long after I removed all my platic plants.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

one plastic plant brand i can remember of the top of my head ive seen on ebay is 'betta'.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

There are plenty of brand name plants on the market. Tetra water wonders, Azoo, aqua gardens and hagen marina are just a few. They may be made overseas but they probably have manufacturing requirements and standards to protect their brand name. Thats all I'm saying.


----------

